# Cadets Interchange



## SALGADO (1 Jul 2006)

Hello everyone. I´m new in this forum. My name is Diego Pereira Salgado, I´m a military from Brazilian Army, student from Preparatory School of Army Cadets, probably nobody understand what it means... but in few lines, here in Brazil is the Academia Militar das Agulhas Negras (Agulhas Negras Military Academy) that prepare the future combatent officer from Army, students from Military Academy are named cadets, I think happen something similar in Canada too. So, before cadet go to Academy need go to Preparatory School, where I am now realizing my course to go next year to Agulhas Negras Military Academy. Anyway, I would like talk with cadets from other countries about army, defense, strategy, military history, etc, etc... make an interchange... I think it could be interesting if somebody think it nice can send me an e-mail. DiegoPereiraSalgado@hotmail.com


----------



## Nobby (1 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a good opportunity for some of these cadets to gain some culture. I maybe wrong but our equivalent to your preperatory school in Canada might be Royal Military College. We send our officer cadets to earn a degree before they get a commission.


----------



## SALGADO (1 Jul 2006)

Hello everybody. How are you? As I told I would like know more about other armies, in Canada, how many years the cadet stay at Academy? Which specializations cadet can do there? And how is the routine there? Which kind of training they have there? 
 Talking about us, our Academy maintain the course for 4 years, first year is named Curso Básico (Basic Course), second is Curso Avançado (Advanced Course), in the third year cadet choice your specialization and do your activities in your specialization zone and in the fourth year happen same thing. We receive different trainments in the 4 years of Academy, in the first the principal is Combat in Mountain, we go to Agulhas Negras Mountain and pass 2 weeks there during winter, in the second year the principal is combat in jungle, third year is urban guerrilla and the last year is maintain law and order.
 About specialization in our army, here there are 10 kinds of officers, 7 of them are formed in the Agulhas Negras Military Academy, they are: Arma de Infantaria (Infatary), Arma de Artilharia (Artillery), Arma de Comunicações (Comunications), Arma de Cavalaria (Cavalary), Arma de Engenharia (Engineering), Serviço de Intendência (Logistic) and Quadro de Material Bélico.


----------



## Nobby (1 Jul 2006)

There is some info here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,56.0.html
 and here: http://www.rmc.ca/


----------

